# Germin Etrex legend. Export to computer.



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

I have an older garmin etrex legend. I have some freeware software that I found that can export the routes /waypoints etc . I would also like to export the base map that comes with it so I can see my waypoints on a map on screen instead of just the waypoints against a white background. 

Anyone ever do this and know if it is doable?


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

ok, I am a total newbie lol but i did find the map source cd that does what I am asking for.


----------

